# Petronius Sunday 1/25



## Hendrik (Aug 18, 2008)

Left Sunday at 1AM from the Old Lulu's boatramp at week's Bay.

After almost launching my truck because I jumped out while it was still in reverse, and almost hitting a pier at 40MPH, I reached the Petronius at around 5 AM.

Blackfin busting and I was in the only boat out there??????

After putting 3 decent blackfins in the boat the sun came up and the bite died.

Went to the Beercan, nothing, and boated a small yeller at The Ram.

Went back to the Petronius and put out a small spread.

The first run it was on, 70+ pound Wahoo.

After that 2 more strikes but no hook ups. All strikes on naked ballyhoo.

On the way in a decent mahi on a Stretch 30 and some jacks and grouper at Unocal.

Sunshine all day until the fog hit at 20 miles off shore.

Great Day!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

fine 'hoo !


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Great! there are fish out there. Thanks for the report.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice Wahoo. Thanks for the report and pictures.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice Ono. That made the trip worth while. Thanks for the post now I am all fired up for some blue water. Gene


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Very cool. You were not alone, were you?


----------



## Hendrik (Aug 18, 2008)

Yep I was alone.



You know how that goes with everybody else having to do their "honey dos"


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

AAAHHHH, I have ben to the rigs by myself before. Strange this when you ask someone to pitch in for gas. Thats when all the other things that need to get done pops up..

Congrats on the Hoo, how did you get the picture by your self? back at the doc?

Jim


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Way to go..hardcore solo trip! Was anything making on the sounder at Ram...


----------



## Hendrik (Aug 18, 2008)

The pic was made in the backyard after the trip, the hoo was caught at noon.



Fish were deep at the Ram, 200 ft +



Kinda hard to chunk when you're by yourself, lol


----------



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

Damn, my hat's off to ya. What did the water look like?


----------



## Hendrik (Aug 18, 2008)

Blue, blue, blue



If you think a solo trip is scary, try having 5 furniture stores, lol


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, a solo trip!! I've always wanted to do one. I dream of bringing a nice swordfish by my self. Great trip, we ended up just catching a bunch of bottom fish and sharks. If you need a crew, call me. We go out to the rigs on average once a month. 

Jeff


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Man, that is a long way and big fish to do alone. Frankly, I'n not sure I like myself enough to spend 18 hours alone on a boat.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *Bill Me (1/27/2009)*Man, that is a long way and big fish to do alone. Frankly, I'n not sure I like myself enough to spend 18 hours alone on a boat.


Aww I'm sure its not that bad. Drive,eat,sleep, fish, befriend a volleyball.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I never actually go alone. Load up the pup. He doesn't talk much, but listens good.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

TKs for the pics, & the report; way to GO!

Evan.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

If you need a crew on short notice don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

> *Xiphius (2/3/2009)*If you need a crew on short notice don't hesitate to ask!


Me too.:letsdrink


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

nice fish

did wilson catch any?


----------



## JOSHua (Oct 9, 2008)

im hungry now


----------

